# trying to trace Starlight



## shoney (Jan 5, 2007)

Can someone help. trying to trace the fishing boat Starlight a 40 fgooter built at Herdies Peterhead. last known owner was Pat Farrel of Arklow Co Wicklow. Sold to someone in the Derry area out of fishing for a houseboat address to contact the owner would be appreciated. 

_Please use the site private message (PM) system to make contact._
_(Email address removed as per site policy - please see the *guidelines* )_


----------

